# Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-



## animal (15. Nov. 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr Teichprofis,

jetzt möchte ich mich einmal kurz vorstellen.

ich bin der Frank, habe die 40 überschritten und lebe am Niederrhein/Grenze Ruhrpott mit GG und zwei Kidis auf einem alten Bauernhof. 
Beruflich bin ich im Strassenbau tätig und bei Ausschachtungsarbeiten kam dann auch das "Unheil" in Form von Naturbruchsteinen aus einer alten Fahrbahn zu Tage.
Mit diesen Steinen wollte ich einen "Plätscherbrunnen mit Wasserfall" bauen, was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Dann jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass ich recht viel Wasser für einen Umlauf brauche und es nicht reicht, wenn ich nur einen kleinen Wasservorrat in Form eines Speißfass vorhalte. Also kam die Idee einen etwas größeren Wasservorrat in Form eines kleinen Teiches (ca. 500 Liter) anzulegen. 
Während der Fertigteichsuche fiel mir dann ein, dass ich seit rund 10 Jahren noch eine original verpackte Rolle Teichfolie in der Garage liegen hatte. Also Rolle vorgekramt und siehe da - die Rolle  hat eine Größe von 25,0*4,0 m. Also wurde die Teichgröße heraufgesetzt auf jetzt rund 5,0*3,0m . 
Die Teich-Wasserfall-Verbindung wollte ich mittels Schlauch herstellen. Na ja, auch hier habe ich dann nicht die einfache Variante gewählt sondern einen Bachlauf gebaut. 
Das war bisher so grob die Entstehungsphase, allerdings bin ich noch nicht zufrieden mit der Umgebung - also geht es garantiert noch weiter. Vor allen Dingen habe ich immer noch rund 15m von der Teichfolie und auch noch genug Platz zur Erweiterung - na mal schauen !!
So, hier (hoffentlich) noch ein paar pics vom derzeitigen Zustand.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

Hallo,

obwohl selbst noch nicht so lange dabei, nehme ich die Gelegenheit wahr, Dich hier als erster zu begrüßen!

Zu Deinem Teich: Auf den ersten Blick kam mir Deine bizarre "Felslandschaft" etwas unnatürlich vor. Aber nach längerem Hinschauen wurde das Ambiente für mich immer reizvoller. Sehr gut finde ich, dass Du konsequent mit den Bruchsteinen gearbeitet hast. Zum Abrunden und zur Deko könnte ich mir die üblichen Japan-Accessoires - wie zum Beispiel steinerne "Laternen" und ähnliches - vorstellen.

Möchtest Du auch Fische einsetzen? Wenn Du eventuell über Koi nachdenkst, dann ist es sehr gut, dass Du noch Folie hast! 

Was für einen Mörtel hast Du zur Verbindung der Steine benutzt? Hast Du eventuell auch Fotos der einzelnen Bauphasen? Habe nämlich im nächsten Jahr vor, meinen kleinen Wasserfall besser zu befestigen (Siehe Link).


----------



## animal (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

Hallo Alex,
vielen Dank für die Begrüßung.

Das bizarre Erscheinungsbild wird, so denke ich, nächstes Jahr weichen, weil dann erst die Bepflanzung steht. Ich habe zwei Nassbereiche und zwei Trockenbereich zum pflanzen mit eingebaut.
Die Beleuchtung habe ich soweit schon gekauft - aber bei dem Schmuddelwetter konnte ich den inneren Schweinehund zur Montage noch nicht überwinden.

Na und was die Fische angeht, (jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich erstmal Haue bekommen) da habe ich ein paar Jungforellen geschenkt bekommen und natürlich erstmal eingesetzt. Bisher machen sie sich ganz gut - zumindest wenn man eine sieht !! Koi´s sind bei uns wahrscheinlich "Perle vor die Säue" werfen, weil wir rundherum freies Feld haben und dort lungern unzählige von den grauen Frackträgern. Erstmal schauen, wie die Fische sich so machen !!

Der Mörtel ist normale Sand/Zement-Mischung 1:3, an den wasserberührten Flächen 1:2. Soll auch nicht gut sein, aber ich werde sehen was daraus wird. Ein bisschen Wasserverlust ist schon noch da - hält sich aber in Grenzen und was an Wasserbelastung entsteht, wird die Zeit zeigen.

Gruß

Frank

Ps. Übrigens hast Du eine schöne Anlage gebaut. Gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## animal (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

Noch etwas - die Bauphasen hatte ich zwar festgehalten, aber dann ist mein Rechner abgeschossen und somit alles weg. Na ja, kann man nicht ändern.

Die eckige Form des Wasserspiels war durch eine alte betonierte Duschtasse von ca. 1,60 * 1,60m Abmessungen vorgegeben. 

Und noch ein paar pics. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Uli (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

hallo frank,
welcome.sieht doch gut aus deine anlage,gefällt mir.
nur das kupferrohr solltest du schleunigst gegen ein kunststoffrohr austauschen.
gruß uli


----------



## animal (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*



> nur das kupferrohr solltest du schleunigst gegen ein kunststoffrohr austauschen.



Das Kupferrohr dient nur als optische Leitungsendung (insgesamt zwei Bögen je Wasseraustritt). Innenliegend habe ich einen Hochdruckschlauch verbaut. Dieser geht bis zur Pumpe.
Sollte die Kupferleitung aus Haltbarkeit oder wegen Schadstoffen ausgetauscht werden?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Uli (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

hallo frank,
wegen schadstoffen.
gruß uli


----------



## animal (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

Hallo Uli,

schadstoffe in wiefern ?? 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

Hallo Frank,

auch von uns ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei den "Teichverrrückten"  

Und als Antwort auf Deine Frage: Wenn Du Kupfer verbaust, bildet sich unweigerlich Kupferoxyd und das ist ein ziemlich starkes Gift. Hierüber gibt es aber schon so einige Beträge aus früherer Zeit. Die könntest Du, bei Interesse, leicht mit der Suche ausfindig machen.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und vor allem weiterhin viel Spass hier im Forum und mit Deinem Teich


----------



## animal (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

Hallo Claudia, hallo Ludwig,
danke für die Willkommensgrüße. Ob ich ebenfalls ein "Teichverrückter" werde?? - na schauen wir mal.
Das mit dem Kupfer kann ich jedoch nicht wirklich verstehen. 
Die Frischwasserleitungen bestehen doch ebenfalls häufig aus Kupfer. In den Brauereien wird, meines Wissens, ebenfalls Kupfer verbaut. 
Aber OK, ich nehme das erstmal so hin. Da ich eigentlich kaum Wasserkontakt mit dem Kupfer habe, werde ich das vorerst belassen. 
Gedanken zu Alternativen werde ich mir trotzdem mal machen. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

Hallo Frank,

habe vergessen, Dir viel Spaß im Forum zu wünschen. Das hole ich hiermit nach!       

Die neuen Fotos lassen einiges für das nächste Jahr erahnen. Du hast vollkommen Recht: Pflanzen werden Deiner Wasserlandschaft erst den rechten Schliff geben. Apropos Pflanzen und Kupfer: Meines Wissens haben die Pflanzen mit Kupfer-Ionen im Wasser ein Problem, nicht umsonst gibt es einige chemische Algenkiller auf Kupfer-Basis. Dass man sich mit dem Zeug nichts gutes tut, liegt auf der Hand. Aber probier' ruhig mal die Suche aus, unter den Fachbeiträgen werde ich auch noch jedes mal fündig!

Forellen? Lecker! Ohje, sich hier als Angler und Fischräucherer zu outen kann einem auch Haue einbringen...
Ich hatte auch erst über Forellen nachgedacht, doch sind bei uns die Möglichkeiten zu beengt. Daher habe ich mich für zwei Gründlinge und drei Bitterlinge (mitsamt Teichmuscheln) entschieden. OK, Kompromisse müssen sein.


----------



## Frank (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Von -zu schade zum Entsorgen- bis -der erste Gartenteich-*

Hallo Frank,

*auch von meiner Seite erstmal ein herzliches willkommen hier im Forum!* 

Deine Anlage gefällt mir sehr gut, auch wenn ich immer für was "größeres" zu haben bin.  
Aber da du ja auf einem Bauernhof wohnst, wirst wohl nochmal erweitern ... wetten?  
Das haben nämlich schon sehr viele von uns hinter sich.  

Ob und wie lange es deinen Jungforellen allerdings bei dir gut geht, kann ich nicht sagen.
Nur müssen die nicht sehr Sauerstoffreiches Wasser haben?  

Und mit dem Kupfer. Ich will das nicht verhamlosen. 
Aber ich denke, da du die Rohre nur zur "Zierde" eingebaut hast, und das Wasser innerhalb durch einen Schlauch läuft; 
es also insofern gar nicht direkt mit dem Kupfer in Berührung kommt, brauchst du dir nicht soo viel Gedanken darüber machen. Meine Meinung.
Kannst ja die Wasserwerte mal im Auge behalten.  

Jetzt wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß bei uns und natürlich mit deinem neuen Teich!


----------

